# CrystalBalls Babies



## Crystalballl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone 

Thought I'd share my new buddy, Bandit. (Noticed someone else recently got a bunny and named theirs that 

I adopted Bandit from a friend of mine. Him and his brotherwould just NOT get along. So Oct 25/06 he came to live withme. He's a neutered Mini French Lop. He's anabsolute sweetheart.

Here's some pictures I thought I'd share


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 17, 2006)

:hello Crystalballl and :welcome1to ROF.



Bandit is a BeautifulBoy and I love hisColors. I just got my first Holland lops a week ago. His nameis Mongo and he's wonderful and really funny.:wink

Come by and meet Mongo in The Rabbit Blog section with all his photos.:yes:



This is the Totally Best forumI'veFound,With all it'sGreat info and wonderfulPeople.They're :blueribbon:

Hope you really Enjoy it here! :biggrin:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 17, 2006)

He's lovely. I love the name Bandit!


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you very much. He came to mewith that name and didn't have the heart to change it. Hisbrother (lives still with his previous owner) name is Smokey. HenceSmokey and the Bandit


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 17, 2006)

Got Another pic, Testing to put them on a new way


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 17, 2006)

And here's a couple more

First is his Cage/Pen. After Christmas we're gonna build hima nice BIG bunny condo. But until then, he enjoys what hehas. He gets a lot of time out for Free run!








And then there's Bandit eating...His favourite thing to do by far lol


----------



## f_j (Nov 17, 2006)

He's adorable! And I like the way youhave his run set up. He's a lucky bunny! He looksquite tiny, how old is he?


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you! He's about 8 monthsold. He does look small in the pictures. He's nothuge, but he's not tiny


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 17, 2006)

Haha Thought this pic was cute. He's out for the count 






Sorry a little blurry


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 18, 2006)

Just thought I'd stick another pic up.I'm always taking pics of my pets! For such a spoiled Bunnywith lots of toys, Bandit sure can be a lazy little guy  hehehe








Cleaned up his pen and put his new blue blankie in today hehehe


----------



## Michaela (Nov 18, 2006)

Bandit is such a little sweetheart!Ilove the picture of him asleep.:inlove: I think you have agreat setup there, Iwish I was allowed to havemybunnies live inside!

Michaela andthe girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, where did you get the big colourful "cloth tube"?

Any or all of mine would love one of those, and Christmas is coming maybe Santa will bring them one.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 18, 2006)

Bandit looks like one very spoiled bunny! He's adorable. 

Congratulations on your new baby!



~Heather, Elliott, Hannah &amp; the babies, and Cookie


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 18, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi, where did you get the big colourful "cloth tube"?
> 
> Any or all of mine would love one of those, and Christmas is coming maybe Santa will bring them one.




Soooska. I looked in EVERY pet store for that tube.Petsmart, all the big chains you name it. But I found it atPet Valu. (I know that store is a chain but it's so small) Ithought I was wasting my time going in there, but there itwas. They have a few. There's one that looks justlike mine but it's much smaller (skinnier) and I didn't think it'd bebig enough, so I got the larger one. Itcost$25. Bandit LOVES it!! I highly recommend it. 



And Thank you very much Michaela &amp; Nuttinbuttrouble. 

Hubby and I are going to build him a real big condo with pen reallysoon! Just gotta locate NIC cubes or something similiar in myarea


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> Just thought I'd stick another pic up. I'm alwaystaking pics of my pets! For such a spoiled Bunny with lots oftoys, Bandit sure can be a lazy little guy  hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love the pics and that is one cool setup. Poor baby got tuckered out from all the loving...hehe.

Blyre


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Blyre 

Although he can bea prettylazy bunny hehehehe


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 19, 2006)

Tada!! Bandit's New Home. He's still getting used to it. So far he hasn't gone to the second level


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 19, 2006)

Yayy he ventured his way up to the 2nd floor!!  Proud Mommy!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 20, 2006)

Crystalballl

Wow it looks Great, You did a fantastic job!:great:

I'll bet Bandit Loves it. :happybunny:

Not criticizing Your greatjob but I still think youneed toadd more electrical ties at the corners next to theconnectors, if not when Bandit jumps on upper level the whole thingcould collapse.:shock2:and we don't want That.:no:

Just in Case!:biggrin:



Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you very much!!

And I'll definately do that. Gotta go steal some more of theties of my dad at his house hehehe He has TONS.


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

The entire thing isn't done yet. Istill want to get Peg board to replace the carpet I have for him, andfigure out something with the floor.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 20, 2006)

Awww, Bandit looks lovely - his cage is fantastic! :bunnydance:

It might be my new bunny, Bandit, that you noticed with the same name- mine is an opal butterfly French Lop:colors:.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 20, 2006)

Crystalballl

We bought Indoor/Outdoor carpet for boat decks from HomeDepot and it only cost $16 for a 12 feet by 3 feet peice, you can alsoget it in 6 feet wide sections.:yes:

The great thing about this carpet is that it has a rubber backing sothe carpet underneath doesn't hardly get wet at alland whenit gets really nasty you canjust pull it out, take itoutsideand wash it off with a waterhose. :great:



Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Good Suggestion about the carpet! I'll look in to that.

Only thing I'm worried about is my 2nd level bows a little bit whenhe's on it. But I haven't got the peg board for it yet. Doyou think that'll stabilize it more?

Thanks Rogue. Yes it must've been your bunny with the awesome name


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Crystalball,

Have you thought of using dowels in your cage. Check out thepicture. We have them in both of our cages for Wilbur andJackie and they work well. Our two little ones probably weigh 6 poundseach and we have no problem with the cages.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's a second pictureof the cage.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh thats a great idea. Maybe I'll go pick upsome dowels then! Just to make it more stable.Don't want the thing to collapse on the little guy. Thanksfor the tip!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 20, 2006)

Or an alternative to the dowelling is L shelf brackets.





Two of those brackets near the front of the shelf will make it rocksolid! You have to use zip ties that are slightly smallerthan the normal size to fit through the holes.

I use it to hold up the shelves in my cages, and even with a standard Rex, and her eight babies, it doesn't sag at all.

--Dawn


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh what an awesome idea, aurora! Iwould've never thought of that. I am totally gonna go buy afew of those. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow you have one very spoiled (and very lucky) bunny!! 

You got some great suggestions for the second level. I use the dowelrod and just zip tie it to the front underside of the shelving. Itworks great and you can cut it to size! The L-brackets work great ifyour cage is zip tied completely. I notice you used the connectors thatcame with the shelving (which I did as well). Because of the gaps wherehe connects are, Ive noticed that the L-brackets dont work as well. Youcould always use both so you have extra support.

Looks great though!! Nice work!

PS*..Soooska,* those tunnels you can find at Target also. I justsaw a really nice one there for 10 bucks! Im going to get it for theboys for Christmas


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Haley. I'lldefinately get dowels. I got the peg board for the floor ofhis second level today. And my mother in law bought him morecage pieces to make it even bigger. He definately is aspoiled little guy. I think my kitties are jealous, I mustfind them something to buy soon before they run away from home. Hehehehe


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 21, 2006)

Crystalballl


We found we didn't need the dowel's oncewe put the pegboard on and tye wraped it but Mongo weighs less then2lbs :shock2:

SOOOSKA

Your Idea of the dowel rods is why I bought them and will still usethem when Mongo's girlfriend and him bond and their both on the toplevel together and alittle bigger!:hug:





 Mike E. 


"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 21, 2006)

Well we're changing Bandit's Pentonight! Bandit's Nana bought him more squares to add on andit needs to be changed a bit because I can't get at him to even pethim. We also bought the peg board today. I'll postpics when we're done


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 22, 2006)

Bandit's Big Building! I changed hisCage. It's not finished. Still putting in the floorand everything else tonight. I'll post a picture ofcourse when it'scomplete! Just thought I'd give a sneak peak


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 23, 2006)

Tada!!! Bandit's BigBuilding! And he loves it. Yes, I changed his cage.The other one wasn't working for me, so I made this one moreaccessible, and yes larger. He has a penthouse suite on tophahahahaha











Let me know what ya think 

Here are just a couple random pics I took today. Lazy little guy he is, isn't he?! 











Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful cage. 

Bandit must love it. It sure has a lot of room.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 23, 2006)

Cage looks great. Hes definitely one spoiled little guy.

He's Very cute too (and he looks like he knows it)!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 25, 2006)

Haha, Bandit is an awesome name.


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's another pic of my baby boy!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Crystalballl

This is the first good look I've gotten of Bandits Mustache and I love it! 

He looks like Groucho Marks With that Big Mustache and Thick Black Hairaround His eyes looks like Groucho's Glasses and Thick EyeBrows.:roflmao: I'm not Laughing At your Baby, I loveHim.:heartbeat:


It works For Bandit were it didn't for Groucho!Bandit's Beautiful. :yes:

Wow! I love Bandit's Big Building, Great Job!:great:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hahahahaha I know! Isn't he sweet?! hahahaha


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I thought I would put some new pictures up 



This is Bandit with his "Kitty" Brother and Sister, Jetta andTimmy. (Timmy has white feet and belly and Jetta has theblack ended tail)







This is Bandit garbage picking hahaha. There's nothingharmful in that garbage can, just some paper, some Hay I picked up offthe floor and ofcourse (what I'm sure he's after) an empty bag of histreats






Bandit Comfy after making a mess with his litter box on my livingroom carpet hehehe


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I haven't updated in a while.Right now I'm bunny-sitting my friend's (the one who gave me Bandit, soBandit's brother is here) bunnies for two weeks. So I thoughtI'd post some pictures.

Here's Bandit checking out our ChristmasTree we brought home tonight. I'll have tokeep a close eye on him because he seems to like it and I'm not sure ifit's safe for him or not, so better safe then sorry.






And this is Bandit's brother Smokey. He's looks just likeBandit (a little smaller) but he's gray instead of the Black.






This is her other little bunny Petunia. She's so small hehehe






Bandit Checking out Petunia







That's all for now. Have some more pictures in the next dayor so. Getting Pictures taken with Santa this weekend (Myfather in law looks JUST like Santa, he's putting on his suit and we'regetting family pictures hehehe)


----------



## f_j (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics!! I love the one of Bandit checking Petunia out! She's a cutie


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks fj.

Well I posted these on the Christmas section, but I"m going to put them in Bandit's Blog too!

These are Christmas Pictures with Santa we had done at our house. (My father in law is Santa) 

First is just the two of us with the cats because Bandit decided he didn't want to come out for pictures.






Then with Bandit in my arms with his towel. He was in a terrible mood lol Unfortunately kind of blurry











Then just Chris and I


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi, I read in one of the other blogs that youare getting another Bunny next week. How exciting foryou. What kind and where are you getting he/she from.

Do you have any pictures yet?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Soooska!

Well I haven't got a date yet when I'll be bringing the new additionhome. But I'm definately getting a Holland Lop.Always wanted one of those! But I have my heart set on theTort colour, so I'm waiting for the breeder to get back to me to seewhat she has and when they're ready to go etc. Because I wanta doe. Bandit doesn't like boys lol

I'm really excited. Can't wait! Hope the bonding goes well though lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 29, 2006)

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> Let me know what ya think
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg Bandit is so cute!:inlove: and he looks so much like petey!:shock2:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 29, 2006)

Peapoo,

He does look like Petey hehehe

They are so adorable!!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there! Bandit is such a cutie.

Have you ever considered going to a rabbit rescue? 

Check this one out:

http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/adoption/femalerabbits.html

Check out Delilah and Corduroy and Mischeif!


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Jordiwes

I contacted them, waiting for someone to call me back


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 30, 2006)

Well it's official. This is Bandit'snew Friend! She's almost 3 months. She's aHarlequin Holland Lop. And I think she is the cutest thingI've ever seen! Let me know what ya think everyone.CAn't wait to start a new blog about her. We'll probably bepicking her up on Monday! *crosses fingers* I'm SoExcited!!


----------



## AspenandCompany (Dec 30, 2006)

Your buns are lovely! Bandits set-up looks great too!


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Aspenandcompany!


----------



## f_j (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats Crystal!!! She isbeautiful! I wonder if she is related to my Rupert?We'll have to compare pedigrees after you get her!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG, she's beautiful. Is she a rescue or from a breeder?

I can hardly wait to see more pictures. They will make a beautiful couple.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

I am getting her from a breeder. I had my heart set on a Tortcolouring, but she didn't have any, but then sent me this picture andit was love at first sight. hehehe So we've decided to gether. I did phone the Rabbit Rescue, but there was no answerand no one phoned me back. But ya never know withme. I've got the bunny fever, I would definately rescue onetoo. Hopefully my bonding goes well *crosses fingers**touches wood* hehehehe


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh, what a gorgeous girl - lovely colouring. I hope she and Bandit quickly become friends 

Jan


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Jan. I think she's adorable. I hope they quickly become friends too!


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 31, 2006)

It's official we pick her up tomorrow.At around 1ish. I'll never forget the day we brought her homenow. Jan 1st!

Hope everyone has a safe and happy new year! I can't wait tostart a blog. I think we're going to name herHolly. Holly the Holland Lop, and our Holiday Bunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 31, 2006)

:jumpforjoy:Ooohh, how exciting - aNew Year and a New Bunny . I think Holly is very appropriate as aname. Have a wonderful New Year (what else could it be with two bunniesas cute as Bandit and Holly )

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Holly is gorgeous. Ilove harlequin lops and her markings are the prettiest I'veseen. I am so jealous!

Congratulations. We need LOTS of pics!


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks gusys!!

I can't wait to bring her home! Don't worry there will be lots of pics


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 31, 2006)

Oooh Holly is so pretty! Of course, I'm biasedas I love harli's and have 2 of them. One of mine is also a lop and isthe same color as well, mine is just a lot lighter colored than yours!

_*Adds Holly to her bunny napping list.*_


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I thought I would start a new blog andincorporate Bandit's original blog in to this one because we've addedan addition to our family. 

Her name is Holly. She is a Holland Lop. She is sobeautiful!! Bandit sure does look like a giant next to herthough hehehehe

I will take some pictures tonight to post!


----------



## binkies (Jan 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Haley (Jan 1, 2007)

She is adorable! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for combining my blogs, Haley!

Well we had the two of them out for the first time tonight. Iwas so nervous. Bandit mounted her a couple times, but I madehim get off. Any suggestions or comments on bonding willdefinately be welcomed! I didn't have them out together forvery long, Bandit kept burying his face in her fur, I didn't knowwhether he was gonna bite or he was just doing that because that's whatthey do?! I've never bonded bunnies before so any help willbe greatly appreciated.

But anyways here some Pics 

Here She Is:







The Two of them:






In the Litterbox, Me Telling Bandit to be a Nice Boy hehehe:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi! Your new Baby is Beautiful and it looks like she's got Bandit's Hormones in overdrive! 

If Bandit isn't neutered yet, Now's theTime to get himfixedbecause it only takes a second when your backs turnedfor him to do his Business! Since he tried to mount her once he'll justkeep at it. ullhair:I wouldn't let them out together againtill he's been neutered.:no:

You can do a search on bonding and you'll be reading all night, there is alot of Great info here on RO.:yes:

:goodluck I'm sure you'll do fine, it just takes Patience and time.



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## f_j (Jan 1, 2007)

She's adorable!!! It sounds like itdidn't go too badly for a first bonding session. They make acute couple


----------



## tenacrewoods (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi! Crystalballl

I went back and reread your thread andseen that Bandit is neutered :embarrassed: So he was probablyjust tryng toestablish his dominance over herandletting her know he's Big Bun around the House.:roflmao:

Keep doing the sessions in a neutral room for short periods at a time and he'll soon come around!

Mongo did the same thing with pebbles when theyfirstmet, he tried mounting her like 3 times then he juststopped and now they just run around the same room ignoring each otherfor the most part with sniffing a nudging now and then.

Daisy has groomed Mongo's Head a couple of times but he actslike that's what she's supposed to do :muscleman:Of coarse hehasn't bothered to ruturn the favor Yet!:foreheadsmack::laugh:





MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Holly is so cute!:bunnyheart I'm not normally alop fan, but she is definitely up there with the cutest bunnies on thissite! The harlequin colours are beautiful, that's my new favouritecolour! 

Will have to get me one of them...:idea


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, Michaela. She's a real sweetheart!

So is Bandit burying his face in her fur a normal thing? I was just so nervous he was gonna chomp down hehe

I figured he was just showing his dominance though.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think him pushing his head into her furis anything to worry about, my bunnies occasionally do this, as long ashe isn't biting her or pulling her fur out.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 2, 2007)

Yea thats what I was hoping, it didn't look likehe was biting. He definately wasn't pulling her furout. I just really want them to love eachother hehehe

Oh and Michaela she's actually a Japanese Harlequin. Well thats what my breeder told me anyways


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Will have to look out for Japanese harlequinsthen!! Hopefully I'm getting to more bunnies later this year, I have noidea what breed, just that I know I want a small breed, but I'm sure ofthe colour!

My mum knows someone who's sister breed rabbits, she doesn't know whatbreed, but she's going to find out for me, hopefully either she willhave some or know somebody who does.:colors:

I understand that you want them to bond, I was so happy when things worked out for Berri, Ebony and Pebble.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome!I hope you find what you'relooking for! They are definately addicting. I'venoticed that really quick hehehe

Bonding seems to be going well. Bandit just keeps sniffingher and even chinned her this morning. Only thing is he keepspeeing now when he's hopping around after her or around her.I guess this is normal? He's marking? It sure isannoying hehehe


Bandit and Holly:






Holly checking out the Couch:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 2, 2007)

She's VERY pretty!! I love when they have thestripe down the middle of their face. Do you mind me askingwhich breeder you got her from? I'm in Ontario too - soalways interested in breeders. You can PM me if you don'twant to post.

______________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a few more pictures. 

Holly in the litterbox:






Bandit - The Handsome Little Man:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> Awesome!I hope you find what you're lookingfor! They are definately addicting. I've noticedthat really quick hehehe


Thanks!

I swear, I cannot get over Holly's cuteness!!! Be warned, she might not be there in the morning! _*Evil laugh*:witch:_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2007)

Holly is awesome-I love her coloring!Does she like to be held? I don't know if I couldresist!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 2, 2007)

hahaha Thanks Michalea. I'll keep an ear open through the night for intruders 

And thank you Snuffles. She definately is gorgeous.Yes she likes to snuggle, she's a little nervous when I first go up inher cage (since I've only had her 24 hours hehehe) but once I pick herup she's fine, snuggles right in! Hopefully she stays thatway hehehe because Bandit does not like to be held. I wanther to be my snuggle bunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2007)

Holly is adorable. 

They will make a very good looking couple. I can hardly waitto see pictures of them snuggling up to each other. Their isnothing better than seeing two Bunnies in Love snuggling. Ican stand and watch Wilbur &amp; Jackie for hours groomining eachother.

Look forward to many mpre pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it seems they like eachother forsure. Last night again, I had the two of them out and Banditjust sniffed her, and let her lay down right beside him. Heeven flopped over on his back a couple times when she went and layedbeside him. I would assume that's a really goodsign?! hehehe

Holly isn't grasping the litter training completely yetthough. She seems to pee in her litterbox, because I onlycleaned up 1 pee spot, and that was the day we brought herhome. But I keep picking up her poops and putting them in thelitterbox. She sure does love the litterbox though, she'salways laying in it. 

They are just so adorable!! Holly is going for just a vetcheck on Monday. I like to do that just to be safe.I have no children yet, so I'm crazy over my animals 

In the litterbox together:







Timmy the Cat, Loves the Bunnies:






Jetta the Cat, Doesn't Really Enjoy the Bunnies (She usually stays away from them)hehehe:






Hanging Out Together:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 3, 2007)

Great! It looks like it's going really well. Becareful once she hits her teenage years though, she could get reallyterritorial and start fighting with Bandit.

Are you going to get her spayed?


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes I do definately plan on getting her spayed! Gonna talk to my vet on Monday


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh I am so happy. Bandit has beenbeing such a sweet boy. I think the bonding process is goinggreat! I haven't put her in his cage at all yet.Thats when I'm afraid he might get territorial and not like her toomuch. 

So Sweet Together:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 4, 2007)

Be very careful, it's very easy for an adult toget along with a baby but the second that baby grows up and decides tochallenge for dominence, they may not like eachother so much and it maymean separating them for a few weeks months and then rebonding them. Iwarn everyone of this because my boys were happily bonded as babies(inseperable) and one day out of the blue the younger one challengedthe older and it was just luck that I was at home and not at schoolthat day or I dread what I might have found whenI got homethat evening.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a successful bond and they are adorable together!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 5, 2007)

Yayyyy!! Holly started using her WaterBottle. I'm so proud hehehe. Now I can ditch themessy bowl of water. Bandit and her are still getting alonggreat. Last night when I had the two of them out, Banditactually groomed her. Aww So Cute! First time I've seenthat. But I wasn't quick enough with the camera to get apicture of it. 

_I had a question though, for anyone who can answer_. Iwanted to try just for an hour or so a day, justfor now toput Holly is Bandit's very large cage. (I want to see ifhe'll become territorial or not) Definately supervisedofcourse. Now if they are to get along can she live in therefor now? I am planning on Spaying her, but she's only 2.5months right now. Again, Bandit is neutered! 

Oh andanother quick question. What age do you startintroducing Vegetables? I've read sooo many differentopinions and answers on it. Just wanted to know when everyonehere started introducing veggies. Thanks!!

Also (really this is the last one hehe) I've noticed Holly is a chewerand started chewing my carpet and chewing the corner of mycouch. So Bandit has been following suit, by chewing myottoman and dining room chairs. I always catch them and stopthem. But should I just spray them with water when they dothis?? Thats what I did. Bandit did not like thatvery much. Especially when I got him close to theeye. I didn't mean to 

Her litter training is going okay. She seems to pee in herbox. (Haven't cleaned up any pee spots) But continues to poo in thecage. She does make mistakes when they're out playing in thelivingroom, but I definately expected that. She is always inher litter box. Sleeps in it, eats her hay from it.Everything!



Anyways, ofcourse here's some pics 

Holly Loves her Litterbox:






Holly Taking a Break:






Bandit saying "What Mom?":






Holly Getting Up For More Fun:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 5, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> _I had a question though, for anyone who can answer_. Iwanted to try just for an hour or so a day, justfor now toput Holly is Bandit's very large cage. (I want to see ifhe'll become territorial or not) Definately supervisedofcourse. Now if they are to get along can she live in therefor now? I am planning on Spaying her, but she's only 2.5months right now. Again, Bandit is neutered!
> 
> Oh andanother quick question. What age do you startintroducing Vegetables? I've read sooo many differentopinions and answers on it. Just wanted to know when everyonehere started introducing veggies. Thanks!!
> 
> Also (really this is the last one hehe) I've noticed Holly is a chewerand started chewing my carpet and chewing the corner of mycouch. So Bandit has been following suit, by chewing myottoman and dining room chairs. I always catch them and stopthem. But should I just spray them with water when they dothis?? Thats what I did. Bandit did not like thatvery much. Especially when I got him close to theeye. I didn't mean to




Holly is SO cute!!! And I'm not biased at all .

Ok, so I would not have Holly live in the same cage as Bandit until sheis spayed and you are sure they are bonded. One day out ofthe blue, she and Bandit may stop getting along when she becomes moremature and starts becomes hormonal and territorial.Naturestee's Fey and Sprite were like that I think - great one day,enemies the next.... 

It's better to keep them in separate living areas when they areunsupervised I think. I don't think there is a problem intrying her out in his cage - just be prepared for him not to like it,although they seem to be getting along really well, so many not be anissue.

I started Charlie on one sprig of parsley or dilla day whenhe was about 3 months - although I know other people wait till they areway older. I only gave him a tiny sprig as a treat thoughuntil he got used to it and then I bumped him up toa couplesprigs when he was about 4 months.

Charlie started the chewing too!Misty never chewed untilCharlie and now one of my sofa's is ruined. Making a loudnoise when they do it, spraying them with water, all goodideas. I also make sure I give them a chewingoutlet. I give them lots of grass mats and willow balls,baskets, cardboard boxes etc, so they know what they should and shouldnot chew on. I keep a cardboard box in my living room so thatthey know they can go over and chew that if they want. Thechewing furniturehas really tapered off as long as they havesomething of their own to chew.

________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi, Holly blends in beautifully with your sofa/chair, in one of the pictures.

Both your bunnies are so darn cute.

Note to self, go to Oshawa during the night to "Bunny Nap" both of them.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Nadia!! 

Alright, thanks for the suggestion about their livingarrangements. I think I will wait then. I maybe puther in to see his reaction though just for a bit. Idefinately would not stick her in there and just leavethough! I'll keep a close eye on them.

I thought it was about3 months I could start her with alittle bit of veggies. I'll wait till around then to starther with a tiny bit. 

They do have a box and stuff I have in the livingroom for them to chewon, but they don't seem to bother with it.Bandit hascardboard and woodand stuff in his cage and he doesn'tevertouch it. I gave her some paper towel roll tooand she hasn't touched it either. _Wherecan I getthem Grass Mats and stuff?_ I could try those and see ifthey bother with those.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 5, 2007)

Hahaha Thanks Susan. 

And yes Holly does match my couch quite nicely hahahahaha. Inthat picture you can see the corner she chewed so verynicely. We were planning on buying a new couch, but we'regoing to wait until we move. First off that couch is the mostcomfortable thing ever, and want it for a Rec Room or something and thenew found Bunny chewers hehehe


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2007)

I LOVE the harlequin pattern and I've never seen a harlequin lop before - how precious!

BTW, you and I have the same couch I think!

Peg


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Peg! Haha really? Thats neat


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 7, 2007)

Well Holly is going to the Vettomorrow. It'll be the first time I meet the vet so I'll beasking some questions to see how rabbit savvy they reallyare. Because I do plan to spay Holly.

Hope everything turns out Good at the vets!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought I'd put a few more pics I took of thebabies tonight. They are getting along so well.They sure have become partners in crime real quick hehehe

Bandit and Holly Playing:






Bandit Grooming Holly:






Just Hanging Out Together:






"Do You Think Mom Will Notice If We Chew This??":


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 8, 2007)

they are both so adorable! it's wonderful there getting along so well!!:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks as if Bandit is standing guard over her - " This is *my* girl, keep your distance"

I am so pleased that they are getting along so well - I swear Bandit looks so happy 

Jan


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks BangBang and Jan!

Bandit has become VERY protective of Holly. When my fiancewent to pick her up the other night to put her in her cage Bandit ranright over to her and stood in front of her. He's alwaysdoing that. And he now grooms her and everything.I'm so pleased with the way they got along so quick. I'vedecided to house them seperately until Holly gets spayed. 

I met the Vet today and had Holly completely vet checked. She weighsonly 2.2lbs hehe so cute! But she has a complete clean billof health. I'm so pleased.

Vets sure aren't cheap though, wow! But they had the Oxbowpellets there so I bought a bag of those. Since I haven'tbeen able to find them anywhere. 

So once Holly is spayed in a couple months hopefully they will live happily together!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, you can get the Oxbow pellets at Global Pet Store in Ajax. I think they are $24.99 for the big bag.

Your Babies are so cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Awesome!! Thanks Susan. Didn't know about that place. Thats great!

I paid $15 for a small 2.25 kg bag. Thought that was kinda pricey, but ofcourse I bought it from the vet. 

Now my question is, if I switch them to oxbow, do i need to feed themalfalfa hay? Or should I feed them the Oxbow Timothy Pellets, as wellas the Timothy hay??


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 18, 2007)

I just thought I would post a couple newpictures of my babies. They're both doing great.Holly just turned 3 months and is growing already.:bunnydance:

Enjoy :wink



Good Friends/Playing Together:









Mommy's Pretty Girl:








"Yes, I can Fly":


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, your Babies get cuter every time you post pictures.

Definitely add both to Bunny Napping list.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 19, 2007)

:inlove: There's littleHolly! Such a sweetie pie. And Bandid as handsomeas ever. Such a cute couple!

____________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Susan and Nadia!

Holly seems to be growing like a weed. Holland Lops only getto about 4ish lbs right? I dont even think she's 3 lbs yet


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 19, 2007)

Charlie is 9 months and he is 3.5 lbs.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's a new pic I just took. Banditis in Holly's pen, went in to her cage and this is them together in thelitterbox.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 21, 2007)

Now if that isn't the cutest picture, I don't know what is...

--Dawn


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 21, 2007)

hehehehe Thanks Dawn. They've reallycome to love eachother a whole lot. I'm so happy.Can't wait until they can live together


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 

Thought I&#39;d put a couple pictures up. Both are doing great. They are both such a joy in my life. Holly has adjusted wonderfully to our home. 

Litterbox training is getting a little frustrating, but I&#39;m not giving up. I&#39;m hoping its because she is still just young? She pees in her box. I&#39;ve never cleaned up pee. But every morning when I get up and check on them there is poo all over her cage. And then when she&#39;s out in her pen she poos everywhere. I keep picking it up and putting it in her box. Is that really all I can do?? She LIVES in her litterbox. Never out of it really when she&#39;s in her cage unless she is eating her pellets or drinking. She sleeps in it. 

Other then that though, everything is great. Her and Bandit still don&#39;t live together. I guess I will wait until she is spayed. They do love eachother though, it is the cutest thing. 

Two of them in the Pen:

















Enjoy!

Crystal (Bandit & Holly)


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey - pictures of the beautiful couple are great! I love Bandid&#39;s ear on holly - SO sweet!!! 

My two loved in their litter boxes when they were babies, and then just grew out of it and found a better place to sleep eventually. Also, Charlie also was very good about peeing in the litter but was a poop monster everywhere else - it got better as he got older and got neutered, although I am still struggling with it.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Everyone. 

Well today I had Bandit and Holly in the pen and everything was fine, but then all of a sudden Holly decided to hump Bandit. He did NOT put up with that, he actually turned around and snapped at her. Didn&#39;t make contact. But she still kept doing it. I got in the pen with them and she still did it. Does this mean she&#39;s becomming hormonal? I let Bandit out of the pen, but he didn&#39;t try and bite her or anything after she did it to him a few more times. But I just dont want them to start fighting or anything because they&#39;ve been getting along so well. :?



Here&#39;s a few pics of the Pre and Post Humping:


















Crystal (Bandit & Holly)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of [size=4<WBR>]BEAUTIFUL BUNNIES[/size].

I think I&#39;m taking a quick trip to Oshawa to Bunnynap those cuties.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Those colors!


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Jade.


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello All!

Well today has been eventful. My poor Bandit got his footcaught on something in his cage and ripped his nail. I camehome to blood (dried up thank god) all on the floor of hiscage. What a panick I went in to. But he'sfine. :thanks:to those who resonded in the Infirmary post Iput up.

So for the last two days Holly has been mounting Bandit and he DOES NOTlike it :nonono:He actually turned and snapped at her the onetime she did it. I go in and stop her but she goes right backto him. They started chasing eachother in circles. So I letBandit out of the pen. 

Does this mean she's beginning to get hormonal, or is it her turn toshow dominance now? She was born Oct 16/06 so she's commingup to4 months. 



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## recycling goddess (Feb 10, 2007)

not that i know much of anything... but when iphoned our vet to find out how much it will be to get gingersnap fixedwhen she's ready... they said 3.5 months is the earliest they can doit. so... since she's 4 months, i would think that's thecause.great blog by the way... i enjoyed reading it! i honestlythink you have the cutest two bunnies on the face of the planet!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)

arugh i hate it when they hurt themselves, Iwork in a vet clinic so I should know not to panic but unfortunetlywhen your babies seem hurt you can help butFREAK OUT!!!!! :?
Glad he's fine though and it was just a nail (ouch though hurting nails it horrible)!!
I just can't get over how cute they are together, like siamese twins...seeing them together makes me dream about finding Bangbang a bf...
nothing cuter then a bonded couple..


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Recycling Goddess  I love them very much!

And yes my vet said she can spay about about 3.5 monthsaswell. I've gotta phone in the next week or so and book theappointment. I'm so nervous to have her fixed! ButI know it needs to be done. 

Also Thanks BangBang! They did love eachother. NowBandit doesn't like Holly so much right now because she is becomminghormonal and keeps mounting him. And he DOES NOT like thatone bit!!! He actually turned around and snapped ather. So we're gonna phone in the next week or so to get Hollyspayed. Hopefully after that, they'll go back to the way theywere, because they were inseperable!



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey guys. Thought I would put a pic ofa shot I got today. It's of Bandit and I in Black andWhite. Now lets remember Bandit is anti-social and doesn'tlike to be pet or anything, so this is him letting me give him akiss. It's now my fav picture hehehehe


----------



## recycling goddess (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhhh and we know you are a true animallover.... cause only a true animal lover would kiss a bunny as he laysin his litter box LOL


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha Oh yea. Nothing bothers me when it comes to all my babies


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 23, 2007)

We need more pictures of your 2 Beauties.:jumpforjoy:

I love the new avitar, it looks really good.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey! How are Holly and Bandid gettingalong? Is he over the shock of being mounted by a littlegirlie bun? Kisses to Holly and Bandit!

___________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey!!

I will definately post some new pics tonight sometime. I'vegot some taken, just haven't uploaded them to photobucket or anythingyet. So I'll get on that 

Bandit, I think he's over the shock of being mounted. hahaha He suredidn't like that. So they've been seperate for now.I plan on getting Holly spayed in the next few weeks. Sohopefully they'll go back to being good friends again after sherecovers fully from her surgery.

I noticed today, Holly has a little scab on her ear. I wassitting on the couch watching her in her pen and noticed her one earlooked a little different..like there wasn't a lot of hair onit. And I got in her pen and looked and it has a littlescab. I think she might be scratching that ear a lot more orsomething. Any ideas on that one?? 

Other then that, they're great! Bandit has finally gottenused to his 1/2 cup of Pellets a day. He was such a littlepiggy before. But now he makes it last him pretty much untilI fill his bowl at dinner time every evening. 

I did however order a 12lb Box of Hay from a farmer in NY on Ebay andit came, and they LOVE it. Bandit is not a big hay eater, butever since I've gotten this stuff he eats soooooo much more of it. It'sgreat. And it was a pretty resonable price. I'dhave to find a farmer around here or something. Anyone aroundhere know of any, or get from any??

Well I will post pics after dinner!! 

Oh and I love the Avatar too. Michaela made it forme. She's willing to make another one for me too with my twokitties in it. Gotta get some pics together for her 



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## snork_maiden (Feb 24, 2007)

Aw, that pic is so sweet!

XxX


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

*Still waiting for pictures :jumpforjoy:"Tonight has come and gone" LOL*

*Susan:apollo:*


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey!!

Hahahaha alright, sorry didn't get them up last night, ended up havingcompany over for a while. So here are some newpics. 

This is Bandit, doing what he loves to do best (excuse the hair all inthe cage, I took this just before I vacuumed the entire thing out, hesheds so bad I have to do it a few times a week):






This is Holly playing her pen:






Just Bandit, so Cute!!:






This is Bandit's new hiding place...Under our Bed (he was under there on Friday for like 5 hours):











Holly In her Pen again:






Holly Still Loving her Litterbox, but still Pooping everywhere...grrr:








Well there ya go! Hehehehe

Anyone have any suggestions or anything on my comment about Holly's earin my entry above?? Let me know! Thanks 

Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## snork_maiden (Feb 24, 2007)

aw fab pics, i love the one on Holly in her litterbox! so sweet!!

XxX


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

Great pictures, I really am going to come andBunny Nap both of them. They are*soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*cute.

Susan and the Gang :bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart

I think I remember someone saying that it's ok to use mineral oil ondry patches, however as hers is a scab I don't know if it would help. Ialso remember someone saying polysporin is good too, but just theregular one not the one with pain medicine in it. I wouldmaybe wait till someone with more knowledge answers you.

S


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought I'd post this pic I got this morning of Holly and her friend Pinky.


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha Thanks Susan. If you bunny nap mine, I will just bunny nap yours.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww, more adorable pictures - what else could you expect though from such an adorable pair of bunnies!?!:bunnyheart


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a new pic of my Bandy-Boo.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 2, 2007)

*snugglies* to Holly and Bandit! I didn't see your last set of pics - they look great! 

As far as the scab... make sure she doesn't have any kind of crustystuff on the inside of her ear (that could be mites), otherwise if it'sa dry area, I would put a little Mineral Oil on it like sooskasuggested, and watch for her scratching a lot. If she'sscratching a lot... might have to get her checked for mites?Also - does it look like a scab like she got it caught or hurtsomehow? Love bites from Bandit? 



__________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Nadia, Thanks 

I've been keeping an eye on Holly's ear. She doesn't haveanything (crusy stuff or anything) inside her ear. And shewas vet checked about a month ago and she was fine. The scabis still there, it's small but I think it's getting better.She did scratch that ear, but I think it's dry skin or something, Idunno can rabbits get that? lol

I don't think she got hurt, cause her and Bandit haven't been hangingout together for a while now. I'll have to get some mineraloil and maybe try that. Where would I get that?

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

Your babies are adorable! I somehow missed all the most recent pics.

I wouldnt worry too much about the scab unless it really spreads. Myboy Basil gets dry skin, you can put some neosporin on it (orpolysporin) and that should help.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, Cookie (my parents bun) used to get dryskin on his ears a lot - a bit flaky, but it wasn'tmites. We got Mineral Oil from Shopper's Drug Martalthough, if it's not bothering her, don't worry about it. Myvet said don't use it too much as it can also clog theirpores. High maintenance bunnies. 

I've never tried the neosporin/polysporin. Can't hurt either - just use the one without the pain medication in it.



_________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Haley! 

I did put some Polysporin (just the regular stuff, no pain med in it)and she hasn't scratched it as much. She even seems to haveless hair on that ear from the scratching. I'll try and get apicture of it and post it. It's hardly noticeable.But I notice everything hehehe

I said to my fiance before I noticed the little scab."Doesn't Holly's one ear look different?" He said I was nuts.Her ears looks fine LOL 

I'll try and take a picture. 

Bandit he seems fine. His foot is fine. Not sure ifhe broke the nail or it came out. I never did find anail. I'm gonna try and trim his nails this weekend, so I'lltry and get a good look. That'll be FUN, he's such a grumpygus. I should video us trying to get him to cut his nails LOL


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, so I've come to realize you can't get a picture of the scab on camera haha
But I'm going to post these two pics anyways. 

This is her "bad" ear. The one spot on the left is afreckle. The one spot to the right you can sorta see is wearher little scab is. But you can tell she doesn't have as muchhair on that ear:









THIS is her "good" ear. hehehehe:








Geez I need a good manicure eh?! LOL


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL. you crack me up! I wouldnt worry about that at all.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL I'm always good for a laugh hahahaha


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I put Bandit and Holly together just to seehow they'd be tonight. Didn't last long, but they actuallydid get along while they were together. Holly didn't try andmount this time. Can't wait to have her fixed and all betterso I can really bond them together. Thought I'd share a fewpics.

OH and yes, the cats are always playing with the buns (they'rede-clawed). Holly loves it, she sits there and takes a patand goes back for more.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey, Thought I'd put up a couple new pics from Tonight.

My babies still love eachother through the grids hehehe :






Holly-Bally:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2007)

And More...

Bandit (He looks Fat, but he's not at all):






Holly:






Holly, Comming Out to Play with Mommy:






Bandit and the Cat Grass (that needs a good watering I might add):






Mommy's Boo, Again:


----------



## f_j (Mar 14, 2007)

Crystal, your babies are so cute!! Ilove the new pics. My favorite is the one of your cat pettingHolly LOL.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 14, 2007)

OOh look how BIG Holly has gotten!!! She was 1/2 the size of Bandid when you got her and now she is catching up!

________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanksf_j and Nadia

Yes, Holly sure has grown up. She'sa realsweetie. And Bandit is comming around a bit. Heactuallyhas let me lay down and pet himthe lastcouple nights, so maybe he's getting out of his "grumpystage".Holly loves getting pat by theKitties. They play back and forth through the pen attimes. It's really cute!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey, Been in the Picture taking mood tonightagain, so took a couple more to share. I've gotta get somevideos done and upload them too. 

Holly with her Piece of our Christmas Tree Trunk:






Bandit hanging out (Excuse the stain on the floor I just noticed that when I took the pic, it's all clean now ):






And Bandit decided to be a Bad Boy tonight and chew Mommy's dining roomchair, that's the reason they got their pieces of Tree Trunk tonight,Not Impressed!:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 15, 2007)

Crysta your Babies are so cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 18, 2007)

Woo Hoo! We actually succeeded at trimming the nails last night. Such a proud Mommy I am hahahaha

Holly is pretty easy, cause she actually will let me pick her up mostof the time. Bandit on the other hand, well that's anothermatter. But last night Chris grabbed him and held him and wegot his front paws done. Today we will attempt theback. (He got away from Daddy after his front were done, sowe thought we'd let him be for the night and do the back today sometime)

Not such a big deal for most. But a big deal for me,especially with Bandit. Don't know how I'm gonna get at hisback feet but I'll do my best. 


Oh, I should also add that No, that wasn'tthe first timesince I'vegotten Bandit that his nails were trimmedlol His previous owner did it for me the first couple timeswhenshe was down to visit. Didn'twantanyone thinking I let the poor little buns' nails grow since October LOL


Crystal


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 20, 2007)

I find what helps me cut Cookie's nails (myparents bun) is to take him intoa room or an area that hedoesn't know. So into the basement, or into the bathroom ..it seems to distract him that he is in an unfamiliar space and doesn'tfeel the need to escape as much...

_________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh well that isn't a bad idea!!Thanks. Haven't gotten to him to get at his back feetyet. So I will try that then!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

OK Crystal I need some more Holly &amp;Bandit pictures. They are so cute. I think theyneed to come and live with me for a while maybe I will have to Bunnynap them. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 27, 2007)

Here we go 

Bandit actually got up on the chair today, hasn't done that in some time:














I haven't gotten a chance to take nice pics for Easter yet, but here's the couple I did quickly.

Bandit with his Easter Hat, Susan made  :





Holly with her Easter Hat, Susan made  :





Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

They are so cute, now now I can see how small Holly is.Look at Bandit sitting on his thrown.

Does your boyfriend have a motorcycle? I notcied your picture in one of the pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehehe oh yea, she's quite small. Shejust sprawls herself out a lot. She's quite long when shelays out like that. But she's still a small girl. Igotta post the pics of the cats. I tried putting the hats onthem too hahahaha Didn't work too well. 

And why we have black furniture with all these furry animals is beyondme?! That's why that blanket is on that chair, cuz all ofthem sleep on it. So atleast now I can take it off and washit. It was a pain when the actual chair was COATED infur. 

Oh yea, No that's a pic of me and my Daddy on his motorcycle.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 29, 2007)

Thought I'd add some new pics. Had thebuns out playing last night. Holly hasn't gotten free run ina while. (She has a very large pen she plays in) but thoughtI'd try her out of that. They had fun, it was kind of trickyto get her to go to bed though hehehe

Holly Butt:






Playing:


























Holly's All Tired Out:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

:shock:To much cuteness.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's Holly and Bandit relaxing under the chair:







And here's a Pitcher my Uncle bought me for Easter, it's so cute!:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2007)

Cute picture Crystal. Bunny Napping time.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks! They're so cute. Iwent to take a pic of them Grooming eachother but the battery in mycamera died.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 3, 2007)

Bandit Grooming Holly Last Night (They're So Cute Together):


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 3, 2007)

I think they are in LOVE.:heart:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 3, 2007)

And it's Dinner Time!:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I just can't get enough of these twotogether. They're so darn cute. I can't wait tillHolly's spay is over with and she's feeling all better so they canalways be together. It's just too cute! Makes memelt everytime I see them groom eachother or laying together.

Well Holly Ventured Off and Found Bandit's Cage, He was a Real Sweetheart about her walking around pooping all over it lol:






And they're just so darn cute together:


----------



## binkies (Apr 5, 2007)

They are so incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Binkies


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

I love all their cuddling pictures. Iknow exactly what you mean about it melting your heart. Mytwo do it all the time, but everytime I see them, I just can't help butsit and watch them.

__________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh I know, I love to watch them together. It's so sweet. 

I hope Bandit doesn't get too upset or anything when Holly goes in toget spayed on Thursday. My plan is to keep her cage next tohis all night like usual. I'll just keep checking in onher. Cuz I was going to put her in our room and sleep besideme, but I don't want Bandit to think she's gone and abadonedhim. I feel so sorry for Holly, my poor little girl!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2007)

Awwwww. That last one of them is soooo cute. I need more of those.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

The only thing I find is that when I take oneinto the vet, the other hates the way the other smells when they getback and they will fight. I use the 'vanilla' trick - whichis to dab each bun with some vanilla extract between their ears - thatway they both smell like vanilla and it hides the vet smell.This has worked really well for me in the past.

______________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh that's a great tip! Thanks. I'll definately do that then! I really don't want them to fight.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 8, 2007)

[align=center]Happy Easter Everyone[/align]
[align=center]Love Bandit &amp; Holly[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left](These are the best pics we're gonnaget at the moment, I'll try again later. They sure are Grumpyfor Easter, sheesh)[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 8, 2007)

They are such a cute couple! Gorgeous.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Cutie!


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 13, 2007)

So I'm trying to keep an upbeat attitude with this whole thing with Holly. So I thought I'd post a couple new pics.

The Easter bunny brought both Holly and Bandit each a Cottontail Cottage. (Even the cats like them too hehe)

Bandit in his Cottage:






Holly ON her Cottage:


----------



## binkies (Apr 13, 2007)

What lucky babies to get a cottontail cottage! They are very cute!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pics!!

It's funny how well we know our rabbits. I know that if Iever were to put the cottage where you did in Holly's cage, the firstthing Misty would do is climb to the top like Holly did... and themjump over the side and out of the cage. Charlie would go upto the top, but he would be too scared to jump off... but he wouldcomtemplate it.

LOL.

I might get one for my two - it looks like they are having a blast. You got 2 of them?

__________
nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 14, 2007)

I was worried at first Holly might attempt tojump off. But it's way too big of a jump for her.She loves her cottage though. Bandit hasn't ventured to thevery top of his yet. Holly loves her's. Bandit isstill trying to figure his out I think lol Yes they each gotone.


----------



## binkies (Apr 14, 2007)

They are just so darn cute! I am going to steal them!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

I met Crystal's Babies today, they are thecutest bunnies. I even got to hold Holly, she's a tinybunny. I wanted to leave with her but I couldn't get Crystalto leave the room long enough. 

Bandit was adorable too, I got to give him a quick nose rub then he ranaway. He reminds me of my two Wilbur &amp; Jackie, Ithink their moto is look but don't touch. He's got thesebeautiful BIG ears and the cutes MOO face.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Susan. I'm glad you finally got to meet them. I can't wait to meet yours.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2007)

That's great guys! How neat, I wouldlove to meet someone on here sometime. Maybe next time I goto AZ I'll go visit Amy, I would really like to meet her anyway.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 18, 2007)

Well Bandit and Holly got more presents the other day when we went out to Build A Bear. 

Here's Bandit with his Igloo:








And this is Holly's Princess Castle. I'll get pics of her in it when she's all better:






And this is just cute, Holly watching the Simpsons :


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

I never thought of going to build a bear for rabbit things. That's a great idea. 

I love how you have things blocked off in your house. Cute and imaginative!


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea they have some cute houses and stuff forthem. I even bought Bandit a little Yellow Construction HardHat. I still haven't got pics. He's Daddy's littlehelper hehehe

Yea excuse the mess of the place. Kinda messy, but yes thoseLattice pieces are always in front of the tv Stand. Banditlikes to go behind there, and chew.We learned that reallyquick!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Yay I corrupted another one. Left and right bunnies are getting build a bear stuff.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2007)

Build A Bear ear bands make for cute pics, too!






They're like ponytail holders and Snuggy didn't mind wearingthem. Don't worry - I took them off as soon as I took thepic.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 18, 2007)

Hehehe Yea I got Holly bows. I haven't tortured, I mean put them on her yet hehehe

I'll try those on when she's feeling better


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 20, 2007)

I NEED to go to Build-a-Bear. They are all so far away , but I will make the trip for so many cute things!!!

I love the stuff you got them!!

Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 22, 2007)

You definitely have to check outBuild-A-Bear. Bandit LOVES his Igloo and Holly is always inher Princess Castle. And they were so cheap! Ithink Holly's castle was more expensive. I think I paid $18for it. But the Igloo was only $12.50


----------



## binkies (Apr 22, 2007)

They look great in them! I must go get some accessories for my girls.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 26, 2007)

New Living Arrangements!

After having Holly and Bandit out together all day playing I decided tomove Holly in to Bandit's cage. They've never faught before,and they've bonded really well. They both seem sohappy. Holly has been in his cage a few times before whilethey were out playing she found it and checked it out. 

They both seem quite content, snuggling together. My onlyconcern is Bandit and Holly aren't on the same Pellets. She'sstill on alfalfa. I'm going to start transitioning her to theTimothy tomorrow, but Bandit keeps eating her pellets. *Isit okay if he eats some until she's fully transitioned?*These new living arrangements will make life so much easier.They both seem so happy to be together for bedtime.

I've put Holly's food bowl, Water bottle, litterbox in thecage. I've put her litterbox in the same corner it would'vebeen in her old cage. I hope she goes to it. 

Here's a pic, her litterbox is in behind her castle:






Here's a couple other cute pics from today

Bandit Flop:






And Holly in the cage before the official "move in":


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 27, 2007)

Success! They had their official "sleepover" last night 

I checked on them a bunch of times and they seemed to be so happytogether. They made a little bit of mess, but that'sokay. They're cage/litterboxes will be cleanedtoday. 

Here they are together in "their" cage:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations,you must now have a "Wedding Ceremony" for them.

They look so happy.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart

PS

Did Holly try to jump on the second level?


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank You 

It's funny, I opened the door this morning when I get up as usual andBandit usually is out in to the livingroom in like a minute.Well they're both still laying together in the cage hehehe Socute!!! I guess I should stop saying "Your brother", or "Yoursister", cuz thats what they are to me lol Oh well.On to the Food Transitioning. Hopefully she takes to it asgreat as Bandit did. I think he ate quite a bit of her food,little bugger. 

No I don't think she tried going up to the top level. I'llsee if Chris can rig up something for her this weekend. 

Crystal


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 27, 2007)

OOH, Wow, I missed all this action! That's great that they are 100% together now. YAYA 

:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Their cage setup looks great. I think it shoul dbe fine forBandit to sneak some of the alfalfa pellets, but just keep trying toswitch Holly over asap.

More pictures!!!

_______________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 27, 2007)

I have started to transition hertoday. So hopefully within a couple weeks she'll be fully onthe Timothy pellets. Then no more worries. Theyjust love being in that cage together. 

They went in to the living room for like 10 mins, now they're back in the cage together.


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

There has been so much successful bonding goingon lately! They are such a cute couple too. And I nevernoticed that the castles had matching pillows too, very neat!


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 27, 2007)

It's funny about the pillows. Sooskamade them for them, before I even bought the castle and igloo and I wasthinking when I bought them, but they match perfectly.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 30, 2007)

Two LAZY Bunnies!! Holly has becomequite the lazy bum like Bandit, since she moved in with him.I think she enjoys all the room she has her in new cage?!Bandit, well he's always been quite lazy


----------



## binkies (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow they look comfortable! Great shots!


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Binkies. They sure do love living together. They're never apart now.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!

I missed this! They're so adorable together. Itjust melts my heart when I hear about new bondings. 

You've done such a great job with them. I'll bet they're so happy.


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

Aww Thanks Snuggy's!! It actuallywasn't a whole lot of work to Bond these two. They lovedeachother from the start. They sure love being together allthe time. I think Holly really enjoys the big cage she getsto hang out in now (the one she was in before was small, but it had todo until after she was spayed)


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2007)

They are lovely. Such beautiful pics


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

Thank you, Flashy


----------



## Crystalballl (May 2, 2007)

Bandit wanted to say Hi to everyone.

"HI!!":











And ofcourse, Holly:


----------



## Crystalballl (May 2, 2007)

Well it's official, I have the 2 most Laziestbunnies around. Since I've put Holly in with Bandit theyhardly leave the cage. Maybe for a couple mins then they'reback in laying together again. Crazy Bunnies!!






Oh and they're Daddy made a little Ramp so Holly can get to the 2ndLevel of the cage too. Bandit can on his own, but Hollycan't. She hasn't tried it out yet, but she's checking it outfiguring out what to do with it.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 2, 2007)

I...must....bunnynap!!!
Rae


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2007)

Oh wow, I have been missing some blogs lately! I am so happy to see these two successfully bonded. They look so happy together.






This will make them easier to bunnynap. A two for one deal


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2007)

I live close to Crystal, I'll make you a deal I will bunny nap them for you, but you have to give me Mr Tumnus. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (May 3, 2007)

LOL Thanks Haley, they bonded reallyeasily. I'm very pleased, they sure do loveeachother. They don't pay attention to me anymore, and suredon't come out to play. They're such lazy buns!

Note to self: Must put extra deadbolt on my door and watch Susanlikea hawk when she visits!! LOL (Although, good luck gettingat them in their cage anyways hehehe)


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

They look like they have been best of friends their whole lives! Very hearwarming!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 3, 2007)

Great pics - as usual! Good job on the ramp! Looks very professional! 

May I ask what was in the dish? It looks like chocolate milkshake!


----------



## Haley (May 3, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> LOL Thanks Haley, they bonded really easily. I'mvery pleased, they sure do love eachother. They don't payattention to me anymore, and sure don't come out to play.They're such lazy buns!
> 
> Note to self: Must put extra deadbolt on my door and watch Susanlikea hawk when she visits!! LOL (Although, good luck gettingat them in their cage anyways hehehe)


Ummm Susan, you can bunnynap them and then it will be easier for me to bunnynap them and Daisy Mae for Tumnus 

And I know just how you feel Crystal, once they are bonded theycompletely ignore you! I try not to be a jealous mommy, but I have toadmit, sometimes Im jealous :embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

I am trying to convince Crstal to visit me. It is an 8hr drive.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2007)

It's only 15 minutes for me!

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (May 3, 2007)

Snuggy's. Thank You! Myfiance builds Houses for a living, so I hope a he can handle building alittle Ramp for the babies hehehe. I told him you thought itwas nice, he said thanks  LOL It definitely wasn'tchocolate milkshake in the bowl, it was a little baby food. 

Hayley - I'm trying not to be jealous either, but I seem like just amaid for them now. But that's okay, I'm glad they're happytogether. But they've become so darn lazy LOL 

No 8 hour drives for me anytime soon lol


----------



## Crystalballl (May 4, 2007)

Holly now uses the little ramp, Daddy made forher. Woo Hoo!! So now she can join Bandit on the top level ofthe cage. Here are some pics of them "upstairs" hehe


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 4, 2007)

So cute! They're like, "Hey, lady, this is OUR treehouse - NO HUMANS ALLOWED!".

hee hee


----------



## Crystalballl (May 4, 2007)

hahahahahaha Snuggy's. I'm almost positive that's what they'resaying!


----------



## binkies (May 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Did you notice she is actually standing!! The lazy bum is up!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Well its been way too long since I last updated the buns' blog. So I thought I'd put up some new pics of the babies!

Here's my handsome boy!:






One of the cutest bunny butts I've ever seen (Yes I'm biased lol):






And here's funland, in my livingroom. Excuse the mess. I'm packing. We're moving, we got a house!! Woo Hoo! Bunnies get their own room as of August 1st. So this mess, will be in their room :






The babies in their cage:






Buddies! Holly and Timmy the Kitty (Timmy likes Timothy hay too, to chew it and throw it around the place):






That's it for now. I will update again soon. And can't wait to show off their very own room in a month! Yayyyy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww, they are so darling!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh they're just precious! You take great pics.

Keep em comin.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, Phinn and Angel!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Aw, I just love those two! They're precious! Great pics!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you Snuggy's Mom!!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jun 28, 2007)

Here they are in their messy cage that needs to be cleaned AGAIN:






My Boo!:






"VEGGIES!":


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2007)

Very cute pictures, their cage does not look like it needs cleaning to me. Maybe you would like to come to my house and clean! Now that needs cleaning LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 29, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Very cute pictures, their cage does not look like it needs cleaning to me. Maybe you would like to come to my house and clean! Now that needs cleaning LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:



Must agree with Susan. I don't see anything that "needs" cleaning. 

How's the move coming along? Sorry, I don't remember, are you going from an apt to a house? Either way, congrats! I wish I was moving.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks 

Yes we got a house. Moving August 1st. Can't wait for the buns to have their very own room and not have to lock them in their cage anymore. It's comming along alright, I've started the packing.


----------



## lucylocket (Jun 30, 2007)

hi thwew 

can i ask you where ou got the coloured tube from 

ans is your rabbit a hottot

pm me if you can with the enquiry


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Crystal, how are the Babies doing?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 15, 2007)

Been way too long since I last updated. Had a problem with my camera's wire. Buns decided to chew it!



Bandit playing with his box they took over: 






In Their Room:






Playing with Mommy:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2007)

Great picrures Crystal, but we need more.inkelepht:inkbouce::bunnydance::runningrabbit::running bunny

Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey stranger!! How's my little neice Holly doing??? Not to mention handsome little Bandit? Haven't seen you around in a bit...

__________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 12, 2007)

*Please see my post in "Let Your Hare Down"*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Crystal, weneed new pictures of your babies.inkbouce:inkelepht::dancingorig::tantrum:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Guys!

Well I don't have many pics right now, cuz they're all on my camera as my computer isn't hooked up at the moment. 

But here's two new pics I took today. Hanging out in their cage (which they rarely ever are)














Crystal


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 19, 2007)

Almost forgot this one


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 19, 2007)

And I just realized *October 25th*, is *Happy Gotcha Day to my Bandy Boo*!! It's only been 1 year since that fuzzy little guy came in to my life and brought me more joy then I can express. Can't wait for many many more years with my baby boy!

Here's a pic of my Baby boy within the first few minutes of arriving at my house. 






Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 19, 2007)

Great pictures Crystal. 

I really think you should bring them over to visit (stay) with me. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

SO CUTE! :hearts:


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's some new pics.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2007)

Very CUTE pictures. How are the Babies?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful! :inlove:

I don't know what it is with me and harlequin coloured buns, but I swear I just adore them all, I NEED Holly! :nod And I'll take Bandit too!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2007)

Back off Michaela she lives much closer to me. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 3, 2007)

LOL I need Holly too. Poor Bandy Boo would be devastated if she was taken away. Those two are inseperable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 12, 2008)

onder:OMG Crystal, it's been over 2 months since we've had pictures of your Babies.:waiting::shame:dunno

Susan


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 12, 2008)

I know I know! I'll post some new ones soon. Holly's 1st Gotcha Day was January 1st~ Can't believe I've had my little girl for a year. She's been such a sweetheart, although still quite anti-social. But has made Bandit very happy and content.

I'll post new pics ASAP. 

Crystal


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 22, 2008)

Well it's been forever since I posted in this blog. And it'll probably be a while again before I do, since my due date is Friday. Hopefully Makenna doesn't take too long to get here! We're waiting anxiously now!

Well as most know, we lost our baby boy, Bandit. He got very ill and we had to let him go. So Holly is now a solo bun, and seems to be adjusting very well. We made her a new pen in our dining room for now, so she's always around us. She actually seems to be comming around, I'm sure she misses Bandit, but she seems pretty happy. I sure do miss that little guy though! Maybe one day we will get Holly another friend (I'd love to rescue one), but for now with the baby on the way I don't have the time or energy to devote to bonding a pair. (I don't think I'd get as lucky as I did with Bandit and Holly. They're bond was almost instant!)

Anyways here'sa couple pics of the baby girl and her new Pen.

First day in new Pen (The purple cage is no longer in there, she never went in it, so we took it out to give her more room to play):





















Couple days later:


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 24, 2008)

What a lovely pen! My bunnies would be jealous...

I hope your baby girl comes along quickly as well. Make sure to post lots of pictures when she does arrive.

I'm sure Holly will do fine on her own for a while. Perhaps you will get lucky and she will find true love again. Taking her to a bunny rescue to do some speed dating would probably increase her chances of finding a good boyfriend.

--Dawn


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I know its been a VERY long time since I last posted. But with Makenna here, it's been busy and I don't get on the computer very much anymore.

But I wanted to let everyone know, we got another new member of our family on July 17th. His name is Smokey! He is Bandit's brother. (As most know, Bandit came to me because him and his brother wouldn't get along) well my friend still had Smokey and knew how muchI missed Bandit, and wanted a friend for Holly so she brought him down for me. He's such a sweetheart. And him and Holly are already friends. (He keeps mounting her though, I hope that stops soon she doesn't seem to like that very much lol)

So here are a couple of pics. I will try and get on more, and post new pics!!

Crystal

Smokey and Holly!






Bunny Flop (Which he does ALL the time!! Too cute)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Crystal they look so cute together.

Is he smaller that Bandit was?

I'm so happy for Holly.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea they're great buddies already. Except for when he's trying to hump her. Hopefully he'll be done trying to be dominent soon.

Yea he's a little smaller then Bandit. And he was always the more social one of the two. And he really is. He comes up to u whenever u go to the pen.


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 21, 2008)

Recent pic of Holly and Pokey. 

My little Holly girl has been sneezing the last couple of days. Gonna phone the vet in the a.m. and get her an appt. Poor little girl. No I haven't fallen off the face of the earth, but my "human" baby girl, Makenna keeps me VERY busy. So I don't get on to forums anymore. I miss this one, but it's hard to get time to come on. 



















Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pictures Crystal. That Pokey is really cute.

Gosh I hope Holly is ok.

Susan


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, so NO I didn't fall off the face of the earth, just been so busy I haven't even had time to mess around on the forum. I really do miss it though. 

So much stuff going on with me. Makenna is now almost 15 months old and keeps me very busy. She's a going machine!! I also watch my friends little guy 3 days a week who is 18 months old. 

My fiance and I have set our wedding date, FINALLY. (We have been together 5 years....) and we are getting married October 20, 2010 in CUBA!! So I've started the planning on that. So exciting!!!!

I am also going back to school. Just in the process of upgrading one of my credits to a college level english and I am planning on taking Medical Administration, hopefully.

So I've been really busy. I promise to really try and pop in more often. I have some new pics of the Buns that I will post later on. Both Smokey/Pokey and Holly are doing well. They sure are lazy though! lol 

Saw the Tribute video with my little Bandy Boo in it, Wow that totally made me bawl my eyes out. I really miss that little guy. I have a picture of him over the other Buns pen....

Anyways I will head back on to the forum a little later and post some new pics. Hope all is well!! You all are missed, I promise 

Crystal


----------



## Flashy (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm really glad life is treating you well 

And yes please! some pictures!


----------

